# People Who Will Remain Anonymous...but are annoying



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2013)

The other thread about famous people made me contemplate this. Remember, no names. I will list a some. It will be fun to see how many kinds of annoying people that we think of.

1. People who appear to have had their sense of humor surgically removed.

2. People who let their children run around screaming in stores.

3. (Women) people who wear size 6 shoes.

4. (Whoever people) person that invented high heals.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2013)

5. People who post before they proof read. ^

"list a some."

"high heals"





Sometimes I just kill me.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny!

Who ever invented the Bra! Hate them

Who in the heck invented girdles? Hate them too

I hate doing facials, why do we need to do them?

Why in the world can't we let our horses be shown as horses, groomed with elbow grease, and not shaved with a blade?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, i used to wear high heels, but now I can't, my back is bad. but, seriously, why do people think they are sexy or proper foot wear? So many questions so few answers.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2013)

Vickie





I'm not too hard to annoy. Off the top of my head, some of the types of people who annoy me include:


People with a limp handshake as well as people who grasp your hand so tight it hurts
People who stand too close to you when they talk
People who do not like animals, or refer to an animal they know the gender of as "it"
People who don't make eye contact
People who disrespect our flag
People who do not comprehend sarcasm
People who mock the faith of others
People who will try to negotiate with their spoiled toddlers (you can't go to the grocery store and not observe a demonstration of this annoyance!)
People who drive too slow when you can't pass them, yet speed up when you might have the opportunity to do so
People who blast their over amplified car stereos
People with high metabolisms (okay, this one tips a toe into the realm of I'm just jealous)
and....... People with no common sense


----------



## Minimor (Mar 16, 2013)

Jill said:


> <p>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto all if those with the exception of the high metabolism people...I am one of those so cannot dislike them!!! Diet is not in my vocabulary. Sorry!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2013)

Terry, I don't understand why horses need a shaved face either but you did remind me of something else in find annoying:

People (women) that need to get the tweezers and a magnifying mirror and pluck those annoying chin hairs but just let them grow like rampant crabgrass. I am paranoid about plucking often enough. I hate those colorless ones that spring up and look like you have a piece of fishing line stuck in your chin.

Jill, you have a neat list. The metabolism one reminded me that : People that don't realize skinny jeans are for skinny people annoy me. Putting 10 lbs of flour in a 5 lb sack is not becoming.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

People who don't use their turn signals

People who don't turn their lights on when it's foggy or rainy

People who pull out in front of you when nobody is behind you just to turn left!



Jill said:


> Vickie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on!!!! LOL!! Love your whole list!


----------



## atotton (Mar 16, 2013)

People who think they know everything, but really know nothing

People who have children but no interest do do anything with them

People who are to proud to ask for help

People who don't have a sense of humor

People who high beam you with their lights while driving

People who only care about themselves

and no common sense also........


----------



## REO (Mar 16, 2013)

Many people, like me have extra low self esteem and don't often look people in the eye. I don't. Hope that wouldn't keep you from liking me Jill


----------



## AngC (Mar 17, 2013)

What's wrong with size 6 shoes.... Should I be going larger or smaller?

Shaving horses is bad; taking a razor to their eye area is worse. Smearing grease/crisco/or whatever over their faces REALLY makes them look ugly in the photos I've seen. Dispassionately discussing whether to use various marking pens, such as sharpies, for touch-ups around eyes baffles me. Hey, you asked.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a few more to add:

Young men that wear their pants too low

People that sprinkle on public toilets and don't clean up!

Actually these sound more like peeves, but whatever.


----------



## bevann (Mar 17, 2013)

Immigrants who come here and make no effort to learn English

Trying to get out of my driveway on 2 lane higway and no one will move over to let me out

Tech support people in a foreign country with English so bad you can't understand what they are saying(I'm handicapped in tech stuff to begin with)

Medical people who talk down to you since you are not in their field

Medical doctors from another country with English that I can't understand(take some of the big bucks you are making&get some speaking lessons)

Horse people who don't care for their horses' feet

People who get a puppy or kitten because it is cute and then dump it at a shelter in a few months

People who take a very old animal to a shelter because they don't have gumption to put it down(let somebody else deal with it)

People who own puppy mills


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2013)

AngC, the size 6 shoe thing is more of a jealousy thing on my part. My size 8 feet complete with long hammer toes just seem wrong. My body looks like it should have size 6 feet. My mom wore a 5 and so I know the selection in 5 was not so great. My sister's feet are even smaller than 5. If life was fair I would be a 6.

The latest one I have thought of is:

*Morning people.*


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 17, 2013)

Whoever invented Algebra--we don't need it!! XD


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to add: People who let there kids do whatever they want, spoil them, let them talk back to their parents, people who give their children the leash. It just makes me sick when I see kids screaming at the grocery store. Thats how they get rebellious when they're older.


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2013)

bevann said:


> People who get a puppy or kitten because it is cute and then dump it at a shelter in a few months
> 
> People who take a very old animal to a shelter because they don't have gumption to put it down(let somebody else deal with it)


People who rehome their animals when they move, cause they just can't find a place that allows animals where they are moving to (or just didn't take the time to find a place that allows animals).


----------



## madmax (Mar 17, 2013)

Groomers spraying 'shine' products directly into the horse's eyes,seen a lot of that.

Clipping the eyelashes off.

Balding the face.

Jerking the horses around before the class to get them 'up'.

Okay, I guess pet peeves, sorry..

Abuse of handicapped parking spaces . (My husband is totally disabled, we need the extra wide space to unload.)

Tiny babies in their carriers crying incessantly in the store and are not picked up and comforted!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK Vickie, I'm a morning person, sorry for your luck! I think of it as a plus! HAHA! I also wish I wore a size 6 shoe, started out wearing a 7, after having five kids, a size 8, now that I have arthritis I wear a size 8 mens, and mostly sandles and velcro.

Mad Max, I hate that too, and I hate it when you've just had knee surgery or hip and need a hndicap stall to get up and down, and you have to wait forever cause someone is in changing clothes or whatever or they are skinny or fat but feel the need to use the big stall when it is the only one avalable with the handle needed to get to the receptacle.

Also the people that weigh around 500 pounds and are too lazy to walk around and ride the little carts at walmart, then when a real handicap person comes in they are all gone. Had that happen to me when I drove a crippled lady that can barely walk to the store.

ONe more, people that go to the emergency room cause they have a cold, can't they wait and go to their primary on Mon.? Most of the cubacles are full and the real emergencies have to wait in the hall.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 17, 2013)

So many-so good.

People who swear at their kids in public (and probably wonder why they are so awful acting in the first place).

People who text or talk on cell phones when driving (phone to ear-use a device IF YOU HAVE TO)-better yet, pull over and stop to do it.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 17, 2013)

I work at TSC... My issues there

Pee and poo all over the bathrooms! EWWWW COME ON FOLKS!

Folks who come in the store and let their dog pee on everything

Folks who come in store with mud or poo on shoes/boots and track it everywhere

The guy who spits chew on the floor in every isle.

Folks who come in with vet needed issues BUT refuse to spend $$$ so come there to get 1/2 fast bandaid meds that DONT WORK!!!

Folks that need help but ask for a guy to help cause Im a stupid girl!!!

Folks who ask for load outs when really dont need help. And ya look over and a older person is struggling to put something in their car that REALLY dose need the help!

and

Folks who always want something discounted cause the think "just because they spend such & such amount, they deserve it free or next to free"

OUTSIDE WORK

people who drive super slow

people who complain about being broke or cant pay bills BUT go on trips and waste $$$ like it grows on trees! Living abouve the means!

and

folks who get assistance from the goverment (disbilities and food cards and such) who DONT DESERVE IT!!!! IM sorry but being a dr. drug dealer for POT who has 7+ kids, and useless friends(leaches)that cant hold a real job is NOT a disability because your too stressed to work in the public! And all this before your 25th birthday!!! I want to pull my hair out and slap some folks in homes, stores and such that complain about how they cant work cause of some stupid excuss and deal drugs from their home and have a filthy enviorment home their kids with lice live in! BUT yet someone who worked 30+ yrs at a job gets hurt and cant work BUT really tries and struggles get denied for disablilties and turned away for other goverment help... UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! WT****! This is wrong!!! and I see/hear it all the time!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 17, 2013)

Jill - your list is spot on!!! The worst of the list:

Weak, limp handshakes - what is that about?

Lack of eye contact or eye contact then looking away

Screaming out of control children in public places

People with "victim" mentality

People who chose not to work and then ask for hand outs

Sums it up for me!!!


----------



## minih (Mar 17, 2013)

Who ever invented the Bra! Hate them

Me too!


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 17, 2013)

I also work in a store, mine is a grocery store, what gets me steaming are the young people on public assistance and then complain the government doesn't help them enough, AND those that pay with their gov. cards and then talk about getting that next tattoo or piercing. Checking out someone who is on their cell and holds up the rest of the line. High heel (hooker) shoes with pointy toes, girdles, nylons, fat women in spandex, young women in their cut out jeans with their buns hanging out. Lots more but those stand out the most.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 17, 2013)

People who answer rhetorical questions. You wanna know why? I'll tell you why. (Oops! Guilty.




)

People who answer rhetorical questions incorrectly. (Ok, just being goofy.)

Door to door vacuum cleaner salesperson people who actually think I would or for that matter could cough up $4000 for a vacuum cleaner.

People who say "and it goes without saying."

People who make a sucking noise with their teeth.

People who tell you the ending of a movie or book.

People who stick their never before seen by you cell phone in your face and say "Did I show you the picture of the buck I killed, my new blah, blah, blah, etc."

People who chew really fruity strong smelling gum in my personal space.

People who often refer to themselves in the third person. Only exception is if they are doing it to be funny and lighten the mood.

People who do not wash or dry clean their coat all winter and are heavy smokers wearing the stinky coat in your personal work space.

People that spray and spray Lysol on their desk, the fridge, the microwave and just don't get it that the concentration of it is annoying, disgusting, and harmful even after you put it to them nicely.

People that put those closed up lunch totes in the refrigerator at work. I call them lunch purses. They are meant to keep cold or heat in. Unless you open the tote it does no good to put it in the fridge. I don't know where all the purse thing has been over the last two years when it is not chilling out in the fridge. Leave it at your desk! Eeeewwwwwwww.

People that put their convenience store cup with the straw they have been sucking on in it in the fridge to hang out with the fridge purse or get knocked over and make a mess.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 18, 2013)

People who don't cough into their arm. Hands=YUCK!

People who call me at work and then ask me to "please hold". I work the front desk of the largest hotel in the state. I am not going to hold.

People who don't drive up to the white line at a stop light. Most lights are programmed to respond to a magnet, placed right behind that white line, that the metal on your car triggers. If you don't drive up to it, it's not triggered and the light's not going to turn.

Then there are the people who drive up to the white line, but think that moving forward every 5-10 seconds will make the light turn green sooner. No, no it won't.

People who are constantly negative. I understand going through some things, but I really feed off of other people's moods no matter how hard I try not to, and those "half empty" people bring me down with them.


----------



## susanne (Mar 18, 2013)

Those people who are so concerned about public restroom hygiene -- but only for themselves. They use the paper seat covers, but don't remove it as "it's germy," obviously not caring that the next person has to get rid of it. YUCH!

As for people not looking you in the eye...my eyes are crooked...downright crossed when I'm tired. If I'm not looking you in the eye, then look at my other eye!


----------



## bevann (Mar 18, 2013)

People who say "Yuh know" many times in a conversation.Years ago when someone paused and didn't know what to say it was "Uh" -now the CATCH phrase is "YUH KNOW" I am REALLY tired of hearing it.


----------



## madmax (Mar 18, 2013)

How about so many young people that cannot put a sentence together without using the word 'like' several times and yes, they often also include the words 'you know' along with it.


----------



## mickeymoto (Mar 18, 2013)

People who stand in line at a fast food for 20 minutes and when it is their turn, have no idea what they want

Screaming kids in walmart

Habla Espanol? No I do not. I live in America, we speak English


----------

